# The Chicken Ranch's updates



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Well, I took an extra day off after Thanksgiving and DH and I managed to get a little bit more done on the Chicken Ranch. Since the weather is turning chillier we needed to get the North wind blocked to help keep the chickens snug and cozy. I also got a little out of hand and started painting. LOL It was SO good to get outside and actually DO something!

Please pardon the trash, I took the pictures before we cleaned everything up. Hope you enjoy!

Looking at the coop from the house:



















The view of the lean-to for the feed and cleaning supplies:










Stepping back a bit. The walls will eventually go all the way around the coop 1/2 way down. If we need more coverage, we have tons of heavy duty plastic that is easy to put up and take down.










I finally got all the zip ties cut off! Yay, no more 'worms'!










I'll keep updating as we add to it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. The hoop thing is really nice. I like your ventilation. Down south here (Florida), I worry more about ventilation than cold. I would have used plastic as wind block as well. But can't say I need it here. Yes, I have a lot of painting to do. I got colonial blue (darker) to paint all the chicken area wood stuff. AND a sprayer since I have a lot to paint.
I have to replace some rotten wood.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Wow. The hoop thing is really nice. I like your ventilation. Down south here (Florida), I worry more about ventilation than cold. I would have used plastic as wind block as well. But can't say I need it here. Yes, I have a lot of painting to do. I got colonial blue (darker) to paint all the chicken area wood stuff. AND a sprayer since I have a lot to paint.
> I have to replace some rotten wood.


Thanks, we are known to have some freezes here (and have actually accumulated snow at times) but since we are only 45 minutes North of the Gulf Coast we mostly have problems with high heat so ventilation is our number one concern as well. Where we live is one of the highest spots in our county so the North wind can really be bitter sometimes, blocking it during the winter is important.

Post pics as you paint, I love colonial blue!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

looks great! I'm so glad you were able to get out and about a bit!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I love working outside too.


----------

